# Pierburg carb rebuild question



## 57ringo (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a 1.8 VW engine in a Melroe 220 Spra-coupe with a 1 bbl Pierburg Carb on it. The engine acts like the idle jet is plugged because it runs fine until it gets lower than 1200 RPM and then sputters and dies like you shut it off. I can hand feed fuel to it and it will stay running. The throttle shaft is worn some but not enough to cause this. I have called around and the only place I have found so far to rebuild it is in Ga for $340. The only thing is says on the carb is:
Pierburg 
W. germany
1B
8-152 is stamped below the 1B, the others are cast
Any help would be appreciated. NAPA can't even get a carb kit.
You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Pierburg carb rebuild question (57ringo)*

i have the same carb... ever get any info?


----------



## danzig20v (Feb 9, 2006)

um...
I believe you are in the wrong place my friend.


----------



## 57ringo (Nov 22, 2005)

I talked to Kirks imports in wichita ks and they sell a weber and intake for about $350 to do away with the junk pierburg carb on the spra coupe


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

danzig20v said:


> um...
> I believe you are in the wrong place my friend.


I think what he really meant was he is going to swap an AWP into his ride, add all the customary accoutrement along with some wings and and TAKE OFF!!!










That is a nice rig, man.


----------



## ffpd1102 (Jun 4, 2015)

*Pierburg carb melroe spra coupe*

I have found a place in Eldon Mo, that maybe will have or can make a kit for a pierburg carb


----------

